# Ulster v RVH??



## FitFinn (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi there girls

I'm a bit nervous about even writing this as still haven't had early scan...having just got my BFP bout 10 days ago following our first IVF treatment. Naturally we're over the moon and sore boobs and sickness are welcomed after a long hard slog at this ttc game!

We are due an early 7wk scan on 23/03 and I literally can't wait til then! Although I just want to check about how I end up with which particular hospital?

My surgery is based in North Down, so normally would be sent to the Ulster for what I assume would be GP/midwife shared care. However I am currently living in East Belfast (haven't changed doctors surgeries as hope to move back towards Ards etc in the future) and have attended RVH for my IVF treatment. Chances are I'll still be in Belfast area over coming months and most likely once baby is born (November all being well!)

Recently a friend went through 'caseload midwifery' at RVH and can't recommend it enough although nearly all my other chums who've had babies, had them at new Ulster Hospital unit, and again had plenty of good things to say. 

Just wondered if anyone had any experiences of either? both? Obviously I may not be given a choice as such but if I am, I'm not sure what to do!!

At this stage, I'd just like to get there but thought I'd ask!

Thanks heaps in advance

F x


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

F - congratulations, I have no experience of the Royal but know plenty who have and recommend it.  I used the Ulster and would recommend it. 

Regarding which hospital to choice, it is your choice not your GP's you can choice anywhere for treatment, and can change your mind at any point in your pregnancy.  Not sure if this answers your question, all the best for a well pregnancy, bron


----------



## Sparty (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi FF - I've been under caseload at the Royal and to be honest it's been the best experience. I have seen the same 2 midwives all the way through my pg but I think it gets booked up very early so if your interested I'd get the mw number from your friend and get booked in ASAP. The mw's are just so caring and give me as much time as needed for all appointments. If I'm ever lucky enough to be in this position again I will be booking in for caseload. I'm sure the Ulster offer great service as well but I have no experience of it. Good luck with your decision xx


----------



## cMac (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi FitFinn

I've no experience of the RVH or friends that have been through it, just the Ulster.  

I've had shared care with my GP and the hospital and I've found it easy to manage.  The big apps at the hospital at 12, 20 and 35 are well managed although I don't see the same person each time.  Its been great seeing the same regular 2 community midwives at my Gp, they are so nice and loads of time for me and they are the same people who will be out at my house after the birth and that really puts me at ease.  Its easier to make the time for these appointments at 16, 24, 28, 32, 34,36,38, in and out in 20 mins and hearing the heartbeat each time.

The Ulster has great facilities and is still all new and it does Remefentinal (sp) which I've heard is a great pain relief!

I'm sure wherever you go you will great care, enjoy!!


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Just wanted to add I had great treatment at the Ulster-in the last wks of my pg and the day I gave birth and following days the midwives where just brilliant, the hosp itself was very clean and well organised. 

My pg was twin so there-for consultant led and some of the twin mums on here recommended not going to the Royal, due to the aftercare, suppose you dont know yet if your having 1 or 2 or 3 lol! 

I have no experience of the Royal personally but freinds have commented on it not being very clean but staff where great.

Like Bron said-its your choice you can go to any hosp you want   .


----------

